

Amazon commences fire sale of Fire Phone at $199 off-contract - htian
http://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B00OC0USA6

======
minimaxir
This includes a year of Prime, which is priced at $99, which makes the math
even funnier.

~~~
gcb0
with free shipping?

other free prime promo only include the useless video streaming and such.

------
tdicola
Dumb question, but can you just root these and install a stock Android 5.0
image on them? That's about the only way I'd be interested in this phone
unfortunately. Even then a Moto X or even Moto G is probably a better idea.

~~~
bebna
Not that I know of, but you can change it to feel like a normal android with
google play store and so on with this guide: [http://forum.xda-
developers.com/fire-phone/general/guide-mak...](http://forum.xda-
developers.com/fire-phone/general/guide-make-fireos-looks-feel-
normal-t2898921)

